# lets talk about starting villagers  house



## icecreamcheese (May 4, 2020)

hey guys so i got punchy as my first lazy and his my best friend on the island (he even gave me his picture and everything) but he has the lame 5 basic starting villager house.

i have found pictures of how his real house looks in order maybe to give him his "original"  stuff back and maybe to trigger something in the game - but no luck i gave him the wallpaper and the floor of his real house but he didnt do anything with it.
have you guys found a way to upgrade the starting villagers houses in any way?

i will never replace him with amiibo or something like that so im really interested to know if you guys found something at this subject.


*and does anyone knows what sort of items will they place inside homes and what items they ignore?*


----------



## toenuki (May 4, 2020)

So far, the only upgrade is to move them out and bring them back. I have Dom as my starter and I am hoping to kick him out as he is broke. I gave him a protein shaker bottle and he just keeps moving it back and forth in his bare af home. its actually hilarious


----------



## JKDOS (May 4, 2020)

There is no way. You'll have to kick him and then reinvite him unfortunately


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 4, 2020)

MayorAri said:


> So far, the only upgrade is to move them out and bring them back. I have Dom as my starter and I am hoping to kick him out as he is broke. I gave him a protein shaker bottle and he just keeps moving it back and forth in his bare af home. its actually hilarious


dude i gave him so much cool things to hang and stuff but he never used them


----------



## toenuki (May 4, 2020)

icecreamcheese said:


> dude i gave him so much cool things to hang and stuff but he never used them


its actually so funny like he placed down a log bench (his canon house has one) and he's wearing a towel so from a distance he looks naked but that protein shaker... just moved back and forth on his table and end table (that he blocked with a bed???? like he cant access it wyd)


----------



## moon_child (May 4, 2020)

I’m in the very minority who likes the idea of the simple house I made for them because it’s the only proof I have that I got so lucky at the beginning of the game by having them start with me from the beginning. It’s also the only way my visitors can tell that they’re my starters and I didn’t trade or amiibo them in.


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 4, 2020)

moon_child said:


> I’m in the very minority who likes the idea of the simple house I made for them because it’s the only proof I have that I got so lucky at the beginning of the game by having them start with me from the beginning. It’s also the only way my visitors can tell that they’re my starters and I didn’t trade or amiibo them in.


concidering the other basic houses i kinda like his one also but i want it to be better.
dosen't have to be the exact original one


----------



## natakazam (May 4, 2020)

yeah i've been trying to get beau to change the crib a bit but so far i've only been successful with his wallpaper and like one or two pieces of furniture


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 4, 2020)

natakazam said:


> yeah i've been trying to get beau to change the crib a bit but so far i've only been successful with his wallpaper and like one or two pieces of furniture


whatt he changed his wallpaper? thats pretty nice i must say!
i didn't know they can change walls.
maybe keep trying!
sound very optimistic actualy


----------



## JKDOS (May 4, 2020)

The starting house thing is a blessing and a curse. Al was my first lazy, so the house he got is better than his (potential) original IMO

Here is his original (New Leaf at least):





He isn't even a jock.


This house is much more fitting for him


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 4, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> The starting house thing is a blessing and a curse. Al was my first lazy, so the house he got is better than his (potential) original IMO
> 
> Here is his original (New Leaf at least):
> View attachment 252876
> ...


 i agree it fits him really nice nice!
 but i want punchy to have more blue items in his house iv'e manged to replace his dresser and his chair thus far


----------



## JKDOS (May 4, 2020)

icecreamcheese said:


> i agree it fits him really nice nice!
> but i want punchy to have more blue items in his house iv'e manged to replace his dresser and his chair thus far



I just dream someday we'll get an update that lets us decorate the villager's homes. I don't see why the HHD concept can't be used in a full Animal Crossing game. Villagers are okay with us moving their homes around. I am sure they'd be happy to let us decorate.


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 4, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I just dream someday we'll get an update that lets us decorate the villager's homes. I don't see why the HHD concept can't be used in a full Animal Crossing game. Villagers are okay with us moving their homes around. I am sure they'd be happy to let us decorate.


i agree i think maybe we should work on it or make them upgrade to their original once we finished the home loans or something.
there are alot of good potential solutions. they just need to choose one


----------



## Aardbei (May 4, 2020)

I'm so mad about this  

I didn't know that thing before inviting the 3rd, 4th and 5th villager.

I have Mira, Stinky, Carmen, Deli and Norma. 

I want to keep them all except Mira. I saw the houses of Stinky, Norma and Carmen and I'm so sad about Stinky's and Norma's


----------



## toenuki (May 4, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> The starting house thing is a blessing and a curse. Al was my first lazy, so the house he got is better than his (potential) original IMO
> 
> Here is his original (New Leaf at least):
> View attachment 252876
> ...


this but with Coco. Her canon house scares me, the one she has now is nice and comfy and basic


----------



## starlightsong (May 4, 2020)

Sadly, it's literally impossible to get them to change their wallpaper and flooring, they can't use different ones at all, as was the case in NL  You can try gifting them other stuff but the AI isn't very smart so you have to be really lucky for them to use it correctly. I hate it because as a result of this, I consider getting villagers I really like for my starters to be really unfortunate and annoying and the exact opposite of lucky. I wish they'd upgrade to their real interiors over time or at least change the wall and flooring.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020

Oh, I should add this, though, sorry I forgot it in my initial reply: If you trade that villager to a friend and have them trade the villager back to you, they'll get their real house instead of keeping the basic one--I did this with Reneigh. They also have special dialogue in your friend's town indicating they remember you. I'm not completely sure if it keeps friendship levels and such though because I'm not even sure how to really know what my friendship level with a villager is, beyond if I've gotten the last reaction from them or gotten their picture.


----------



## Bioness (May 4, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> The starting house thing is a blessing and a curse. Al was my first lazy, so the house he got is better than his (potential) original IMO
> 
> Here is his original (New Leaf at least):
> View attachment 252876
> ...



I think his New Horizons house is extremely close to his New Leaf, I don't have pictures, but this is the furniture he uses.

​�

Boxing area​*Items:*​​�







 Weight Bench





 Barbell





 Punching Bag





 Upright Locker





 Whiteboard





 Portable Radio





 Pull-Up-Bar Stand





 Digital Scale





 Outdoor Table





 Handy Water Cooler





 Protein Shaker Bottle

*Wall:*




 Concrete Wall​*Carpet:*




 Green Rubber Flooring​*Music:*Go K.K. Rider​

​


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 4, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Sadly, it's literally impossible to get them to change their wallpaper and flooring, they can't use different ones at all, as was the case in NL  You can try gifting them other stuff but the AI isn't very smart so you have to be really lucky for them to use it correctly. I hate it because as a result of this, I consider getting villagers I really like for my starters to be really unfortunate and annoying and the exact opposite of lucky. I wish they'd upgrade to their real interiors over time or at least change the wall and flooring.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020
> 
> Oh, I should add this, though, sorry I forgot it in my initial reply: If you trade that villager to a friend and have them trade the villager back to you, they'll get their real house instead of keeping the basic one--I did this with Reneigh. They also have special dialogue in your friend's town indicating they remember you. I'm not completely sure if it keeps friendship levels and such though because I'm not even sure how to really know what my friendship level with a villager is, beyond if I've gotten the last reaction from them or gotten their picture.


this method sounds pretty cool thank you!
but im afraid its too much of a hassle for me 
i wish it wasn't this so difficult..


----------



## starlightsong (May 4, 2020)

natakazam said:


> yeah i've been trying to get beau to change the crib a bit but so far i've only been successful with his wallpaper and like one or two pieces of furniture


Wait, Beau changed his wallpaper to one that you gave him? Are you sure? Not trying to be rude or say you're lying but it's just that in NL this was impossible and everything I've heard and tried indicated that it was the same in NH... I let Zucker go partially because I gave him like 10 wallpapers and he wouldn't use a single one and I don't like the one his house in this game has.


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 4, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Sadly, it's literally impossible to get them to change their wallpaper and flooring, they can't use different ones at all, as was the case in NL  You can try gifting them other stuff but the AI isn't very smart so you have to be really lucky for them to use it correctly. I hate it because as a result of this, I consider getting villagers I really like for my starters to be really unfortunate and annoying and the exact opposite of lucky. I wish they'd upgrade to their real interiors over time or at least change the wall and flooring.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020
> 
> Oh, I should add this, though, sorry I forgot it in my initial reply: If you trade that villager to a friend and have them trade the villager back to you, they'll get their real house instead of keeping the basic one--I did this with Reneigh. They also have special dialogue in your friend's town indicating they remember you. I'm not completely sure if it keeps friendship levels and such though because I'm not even sure how to really know what my friendship level with a villager is, beyond if I've gotten the last reaction from them or gotten their picture.



also another question if i can  - will they hang stuff on walls or use carpets?


----------



## starlightsong (May 4, 2020)

icecreamcheese said:


> also another question if you may  - will they hang stuff on walls or use carpets?


I'm actually not sure! I haven't tried that yet but I'm about to mail Teddy a macrame tapestry because I believe his real house has one, and none of my friends have had an empty plot ever since I got one of them to help me with Reneigh (one reason why the method I mentioned is a bit of a hassle, sadly) so I can't fix Teddy's to be his real one. And I am a TTer, so I'll let you know if I see him using it. I might also try giving him a rug just to test that out.


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 4, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> I'm actually not sure! I haven't tried that yet but I'm about to mail Teddy a macrame tapestry because I believe his real house has one, and none of my friends have had an empty plot ever since I got one of them to help me with Reneigh (one reason why the method I mentioned is a bit of a hassle, sadly) so I can't fix Teddy's to be his real one. And I am a TTer, so I'll let you know if I see him using it. I might also try giving him a rug just to test that out.


thank you very much for your answer ! 
if i can't make it to the original one i will do the the maximum i can to make it look better.


----------



## natakazam (May 4, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Wait, Beau changed his wallpaper to one that you gave him? Are you sure? Not trying to be rude or say you're lying but it's just that in NL this was impossible and everything I've heard and tried indicated that it was the same in NH... I let Zucker go partially because I gave him like 10 wallpapers and he wouldn't use a single one and I don't like the one his house in this game has.



i must be mistaken then, i went in today and thought it was different but considering everything in the thread i might just be imagining things. i've been giving and mailing random wallpapers and thought one got used


----------



## moon_child (May 4, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> The starting house thing is a blessing and a curse. Al was my first lazy, so the house he got is better than his (potential) original IMO
> 
> Here is his original (New Leaf at least):
> View attachment 252876
> ...



Ah yes, this is a blessing if the villager you got has an ugly house. Like I said before, the houses look plain but I can live with it for the sake of nostalgia. The only way I’m gonna throw a fit over this though is if I got any of the penguins as my starting five because OMG their interiors are to die for.


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 4, 2020)

moon_child said:


> Ah yes, this is a blessing if the villager you got has an ugly house. Like I said before, the houses look plain but I can live with it for the sake of nostalgia. The only way I’m gonna throw a fit over this though is if I got any of the penguins as my starting five because OMG their interiors are to die for.


same here i have aurora as my first 5  very sad about her house


----------



## moon_child (May 4, 2020)

icecreamcheese said:


> same here i have aurora as my first 5  very sad about her house



Oh no.  The frustrating part is that you can’t even gift her stuff she has cause aren’t their stuff mostly only available on Christmas?


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 4, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> I'm actually not sure! I haven't tried that yet but I'm about to mail Teddy a macrame tapestry because I believe his real house has one, and none of my friends have had an empty plot ever since I got one of them to help me with Reneigh (one reason why the method I mentioned is a bit of a hassle, sadly) so I can't fix Teddy's to be his real one. And I am a TTer, so I'll let you know if I see him using it. I might also try giving him a rug just to test that out.


also very excited to know if they use hanged items or carpets

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



moon_child said:


> Oh no.  The frustrating part is that you can’t even gift her stuff she has cause aren’t their stuff mostly only available on Christmas?


she has a crazy ice house with celeste items (i think but not sure) they look golden and expensive
took this photo from https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Aurora_(penguin)


----------



## starlightsong (May 4, 2020)

natakazam said:


> i must be mistaken then, i went in today and thought it was different but considering everything in the thread i might just be imagining things. i've been giving and mailing random wallpapers and thought one got used


It's also possible that I might be wrong and they can in fact use different wallpapers and floorings if you're lucky! Is there any chance you could show us a screenshot of his current house?

Honestly I can understand the nostalgia factor some people get from the starting houses, and the default peppy house does look better than some of their actual houses (also the uchi one tbh, since I was really disappointed when I saw Mira's real one and it was so different and unfitting compared to her NL house) but I would not be able to live with it if I started with a lazy I really liked and had to deal with their dirt floor omg. And the jock one is so bland and barren I just find it kinda depressing.

Trying to check if Teddy is using the tapestry I gave him or the carpet I mailed him but he's not home after I TTed a day hfgjkdfdg.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020

Update: I TTed and found Teddy at home and he's not using the tapestry or the carpet!  Don't know if that means villagers can't use them or if I just got unlucky. It'd seem strange since some of them do already have wall-hanging items by default anyway.


----------



## natakazam (May 4, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> It's also possible that I might be wrong and they can in fact use different wallpapers and floorings if you're lucky! Is there any chance you could show us a screenshot of his current house?
> 
> Honestly I can understand the nostalgia factor some people get from the starting houses, and the default peppy house does look better than some of their actual houses (also the uchi one tbh, since I was really disappointed when I saw Mira's real one and it was so different and unfitting compared to her NL house) but I would not be able to live with it if I started with a lazy I really liked and had to deal with their dirt floor omg. And the jock one is so bland and barren I just find it kinda depressing.
> 
> ...



i'll check tonight when i'm off work - i think i was probably just mistaken! it probably won't stop me from continuing to send him stuff though lol.


----------



## moon_child (May 4, 2020)

icecreamcheese said:


> also very excited to know if they use hanged items or carpets
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020
> 
> ...



Man, that house is too good to pass up. Definitely move her out to a friend’s island then move her back in to get that awesome interiors.


----------



## Imbri (May 4, 2020)

I was incredibly lucky that my first 5 are villagers I have cards for (I invited the 3 from islands). I'm in the process of moving them out and rescanning, except for Flora (I like her peppy house better than her default). I might still do hers at a later date, but I'm focusing on the others, for now.


----------



## moonchu (May 4, 2020)

i don't think they'll use wall stuff ;/ i tried gifting genji a few wall items as well as agnes, and neither of them have used it. surprisingly enough, agnes did replace her 4x4 table with one that i gifted her. seems real hit or miss as to what gets replaced. victoria has replaced hardly anything in her home. i made the mistake of looking up filbert's house and i'm really bummed because it's cool, but i like that he was one of my originals, so i'll most likely be keeping his default cabin interior.


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 4, 2020)

moonchu said:


> i don't think they'll use wall stuff ;/ i tried gifting genji a few wall items as well as agnes, and neither of them have used it. surprisingly enough, agnes did replace her 4x4 table with one that i gifted her. seems real hit or miss as to what gets replaced. victoria has replaced hardly anything in her home. i made the mistake of looking up filbert's house and i'm really bummed because it's cool, but i like that he was one of my originals, so i'll most likely be keeping his default cabin interior.


thank you for the answer! do u by any chance know if they replace their beds?


----------



## moonchu (May 4, 2020)

icecreamcheese said:


> thank you for the answer! do u by any chance know if they replace their beds?



i think i tried gifting skye a cute bed, but she didn't replace it. she hasn't exchanged much though, except display her sunglasses and put out a cute closet. i kinda feel like beds are one of their "core" items, so i haven't tried very hard. i'll try again with maybe a smaller one with someone else and lyk if anything happens haha


----------



## meggiewes (May 4, 2020)

I know when I had Katt she hung an outfit I gave her on the wall. So, I'm assuming that means they will use wall hanging stuff.


----------



## moonchu (May 4, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> I know when I had Katt she hung an outfit I gave her on the wall. So, I'm assuming that means they will use wall hanging stuff.



agnes also hung her clothing on the wall, i wonder if clothing and accessories abide by some different mechanic? i've noticed that my villagers always display clothing i give them in their houses. which is kind of annoying tbh


----------



## starlightsong (May 4, 2020)

moonchu said:


> i think i tried gifting skye a cute bed, but she didn't replace it. she hasn't exchanged much though, except display her sunglasses and put out a cute closet. i kinda feel like beds are one of their "core" items, so i haven't tried very hard. i'll try again with maybe a smaller one with someone else and lyk if anything happens haha


If it helps at all, I know they'll _use _beds, but I just don't know if they'll replace the ones they've already got  I gave Chief a new bed because I don't like the cardboard one his house has now and it makes me sad thinking he has to sleep on cardboard. He kept them both and has two beds now. Teddy did the same, keeping the sleeping bag from his starter house while adding the one I gave him.


----------



## moonchu (May 4, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> If it helps at all, I know they'll _use _beds, but I just don't know if they'll replace the ones they've already got  I gave Chief a new bed because I don't like the cardboard one his house has now and it makes me sad thinking he has to sleep on cardboard. He kept them both and has two beds now. Teddy did the same, keeping the sleeping bag from his starter house while adding the one I gave him.



i wanted to upgrade chief's trashcan to a better one - NOW HE'S USING BOTH. his house is already a travesty and now i've just made it worse by adding another trashcan lmaooooo


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 4, 2020)

loll now lets see if punchy can fit in 2 double size beds in his house hahaha


----------



## starlightsong (May 4, 2020)

moonchu said:


> i wanted to upgrade chief's trashcan to a better one - NOW HE'S USING BOTH. his house is already a travesty and now i've just made it worse by adding another trashcan lmaooooo


i noticed one day that punchy got rid of his music player so i gave him the same one in a different color and then he put it out but also put the other one right beside it and had two music players!! the ai isn't very smart at all lol, they seem to change their furniture and move things around but rarely use it correctly or in the way you wanted. i gave punchy a coffee mug because he had two empty tables and where did he put it? on top of the fridge.


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 4, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> i noticed one day that punchy got rid of his music player so i gave him the same one in a different color and then he put it out but also put the other one right beside it and had two music players!! the ai isn't very smart at all lol, they seem to change their furniture and move things around but rarely use it correctly or in the way you wanted. i gave punchy a coffee mug because he had two empty tables and where did he put it? on top of the fridge.


you have the canon punchy house? im so jealouss


----------



## Solio (May 4, 2020)

I actually appreciate the generic houses. Some houses are so well put together that I don't want to mess it up by gifting them furniture (looking at you Julian...). With my starters, I don't have to worry and can gift them whatever I want.
Although, I do wish they'd be a bit smarter and more predictable with gifted furniture....
Some observations I made.


they do put up wall-items, including K.K. Covers
Concerning K.K. music: They can either hang the covers on the wall or put them on the ground/furniture.
They will play it if they have a music player, however, they will alternate between the song they originally had and the new music. There is also no guarantee that they'll put out a stereo just to play a song. I gifted Sprocket a piece of music and a stereo to play it on. Took him 3 weeks to finally decide to use it. His room was silent before.

They seem to choose at random which furniture to exchange for the new one. As people said before, they won't replace their bed with the new one they just got and might end up with two beds instead
I gifted Reneigh a rug, but she didn't put it out. Maybe she didn't like it enough. Needs more testing.


----------



## starlightsong (May 4, 2020)

icecreamcheese said:


> you have the canon punchy house? im so jealouss


i have his amiibo card so i got him that way! my starter lazy was rex because i didn't know you were supposed to get your 3 villagers from the islands and got randoms. i wish i could help you get his real house somehow, it's so cute.


----------



## Figment (May 4, 2020)

I hope that eventually the starter houses will be upgraded. Surely the developers will eventually realize it's been too long for them not to be changed.

It doesn't bother me a whole lot though. I actually prefer Midge in the female DIY starter house than I think I would in her normal house. Her normal house has too much yellow, I think. 

The starter houses for jock and uchi villagers are sad though.


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 4, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> i have his amiibo card so i got him that way! my starter lazy was rex because i didn't know you were supposed to get your 3 villagers from the islands and got randoms. i wish i could help you get his real house somehow, it's so cute.


thank you im still hopeful for some kind of upgrade <3 

btw awesome community! tnx everyone love to read what u find and found with this issue


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 5, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> i have his amiibo card so i got him that way! my starter lazy was rex because i didn't know you were supposed to get your 3 villagers from the islands and got randoms. i wish i could help you get his real house somehow, it's so cute.


update - i have made punchy a nice custom blue bed, sent him by mail yesterday and today he replaced his log cabin one with it!
ill keep trying - will update if something good happens


----------



## WintergreenMynt (May 5, 2020)

I have Sherb in a basic house and tbh I couldn't imagine him in anything else. He's a lazy cute goat who doesn't aspire to do much of anything, so it fits perfectly. He also constantly talks about the bugs in his house. I don't even know what his fully upgraded house looks like.

Still love the guy though. Even as squalid as he lives.


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 5, 2020)

WintergreenMynt said:


> I have Sherb in a basic house and tbh I couldn't imagine him in anything else. He's a lazy cute goat who doesn't aspire to do much of anything, so it fits perfectly. He also constantly talks about the bugs in his house. I don't even know what his fully upgraded house looks like.
> 
> Still love the guy though. Even as squalid as he lives.


hey ill explain my side on this - the designers of the game made a specific house for each character and a generic one for 5 starters, im a designer myself so its important for me to see things as originally intended - 
but as u said - i also still love the guy thats why i don't want to replace or re invite him.
so my current plan is to make his house like a cross road between the basic one and the specific one.
im gathering as much data as i can about this subject in order to know what are my limits. 
btw i love sherb my friend has him and he looks very cutee


----------



## ACCRT (May 5, 2020)

Solio said:


> I actually appreciate the generic houses. Some houses are so well put together that I don't want to mess it up by gifting them furniture (looking at you Julian...). With my starters, I don't have to worry and can gift them whatever I want.
> Although, I do wish they'd be a bit smarter and more predictable with gifted furniture....
> Some observations I made.
> 
> ...


I'm thankful to having Bam as my starter villager, love the basic house with blue paintings much more than his own. But the only thing I hate is he never remove the sleeping bag!!! Never!!! I gave him a bed and he then has two beds. I gifted him the kitchen and he replace the bed with kitchen. I gave him the Foosball table and yeah the kitchen is gone. Kitchen again and Foosball table disappear....

The only thing remain unchanged is the sleeping bag which is so uncoordinate with the whole room.









And when we talk about the sleeping bag. Guess what? he says:"*Hey, looks like you are so unwilling to have the sleeping bag in my room. You just do not understand!*" 

??????? What the xxxxxxxx!!!! Considering what clothes you give me. Yes, I will never understand your aesthetic!

Here is a pic what he gifted me:


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 5, 2020)

ACCRT said:


> I'm thankful to having Bam as my starter villager, love the basic house with blue paintings much more than his own. But the only thing I hate is he never remove the sleeping bag!!! Never!!! I gave him a bed and he then has two beds. I gifted him the kitchen and he replace the bed with kitchen. I gave him the Foosball table and yeah the kitchen is gone. Kitchen again and Foosball table disappear....
> 
> The only thing remain unchanged is the sleeping bag which is so uncoordinate with the whole room.
> View attachment 253269View attachment 253270View attachment 253271View attachment 253272
> ...


love his blue wall!  this house looks awsome !


----------



## chibski (May 5, 2020)

THE LAZY VILLAGER STARTING HOUSE IS THE UGLIEST THING EVER AND IT UPSETS ME EVERY TIME I WALK INTO REX'S HOUSE I don't even know what his actual house is supposed to look like but I swear it has to be better than DIRT FLOORING. Kid Cat's and Fuchsia's houses might as well be dumps. Olive's house is decent, but only because normal villager starting houses aren't _bad_ and she doesn't have too much junk cluttering it. I'd still rather they all be regular houses. Both my starters are still using sleeping bags even though I've gifted both of them multiple beds. Kid Cat puts up all the exercise equipment I give him and it's kind of hilarious but now his house looks like a crappy gym.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



ACCRT said:


> I'm thankful to having Bam as my starter villager, love the basic house with blue paintings much more than his own. But the only thing I hate is he never remove the sleeping bag!!! Never!!! I gave him a bed and he then has two beds. I gifted him the kitchen and he replace the bed with kitchen. I gave him the Foosball table and yeah the kitchen is gone. Kitchen again and Foosball table disappear....
> 
> The only thing remain unchanged is the sleeping bag which is so uncoordinate with the whole room.



I wrote my own comment before I saw yours but this bugs me SO MUCH Kid Cat and Fuchsia still have their red and pink sleeping bags and I don't understand why they'll place EVERYTHING I give them except beds!! Don't they want to sleep comfortably?!


----------



## futuristicsalad (May 5, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Sadly, it's literally impossible to get them to change their wallpaper and flooring, they can't use different ones at all, as was the case in NL  You can try gifting them other stuff but the AI isn't very smart so you have to be really lucky for them to use it correctly. I hate it because as a result of this, I consider getting villagers I really like for my starters to be really unfortunate and annoying and the exact opposite of lucky. I wish they'd upgrade to their real interiors over time or at least change the wall and flooring.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020
> 
> Oh, I should add this, though, sorry I forgot it in my initial reply: If you trade that villager to a friend and have them trade the villager back to you, they'll get their real house instead of keeping the basic one--I did this with Reneigh. They also have special dialogue in your friend's town indicating they remember you. I'm not completely sure if it keeps friendship levels and such though because I'm not even sure how to really know what my friendship level with a villager is, beyond if I've gotten the last reaction from them or gotten their picture.


I'd like to ask: how were able to time it so that you had a spot open while Reneigh's house was still in boxes? I am trying to see if I can eventually get Mac back from my boyfriend's island. However, I'm finding it to be rather impossible to perfectly time it so that I'd have an open house plot at the same time that he'd be in boxes unless I'm super lucky or unless I time travel, which I don’t do.


----------



## starlightsong (May 5, 2020)

futuristicsalad said:


> I'd like to ask: how were able to time it so that you had a spot open while Reneigh's house was still in boxes? I am trying to see if I can eventually get Mac back from my boyfriend's island. However, I'm finding it to be rather impossible to perfectly time it so that I'd have an open house plot at the same time that he'd be in boxes unless I'm super lucky or unless I time travel, which I don’t do.


Sadly I don’t have a solution for you because we’re both TTers. It seems you’ll either have to make an exception for this and TT back to the real date once you’re done (which will keep your friendship with your villagers as they won’t notice you were gone as long as you don’t talk to them while TTing). You can also, if one of you is willing to make an exception, do one of the following things:
- When Mac is in boxes, your boyfriend can keep TTing back to another hour on the same day until you have an empty plot. This will keep him in boxes as long as needed without having to go ahead to a new day
- Or, you can keep TTing back to another hour on the same day that you have an empty plot to ensure that nobody moves into it until your boyfriend has Mac in boxes.
Unfortunately if you’re completely set against TTing then I don’t think there’s any way to influence this sort of thing. Villagers move when they move, who’s chosen to ask to move is random, and the rate for how frequently they ask seems to be fairly low compared to NL and you can’t stop random villagers from filling your empty plot 

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



icecreamcheese said:


> update - i have made punchy a nice custom blue bed, sent him by mail yesterday and today he replaced his log cabin one with it!
> ill keep trying - will update if something good happens
> View attachment 253245


oh that’s awesome to know that they can replace their beds, then! thank you! i must’ve just gotten unlucky with chief and teddy ending up with 2 beds haha. if you’d like the exact bed that he has in his default house i can gift you one, or other items his default house has since i have most of not all of them. the bed you used looks cute, though!

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



icecreamcheese said:


> hey ill explain my side on this - the designers of the game made a specific house for each character and a generic one for 5 starters, im a designer myself so its important for me to see things as originally intended -
> but as u said - i also still love the guy thats why i don't want to replace or re invite him.
> so my current plan is to make his house like a cross road between the basic one and the specific one.
> im gathering as much data as i can about this subject in order to know what are my limits.
> btw i love sherb my friend has him and he looks very cutee


i’d like to explain why i feel so strongly about them having their real houses as well: it may be silly but to me, the way each villager decorates their house is a part of their character and something that helps make them unique and while i do hate the way some of the houses in NH are designed (mira or sterling for example had way better ones in NL and the new ones just plain don’t fit them) and i do also love gifting my villagers furniture i think they’ll like instead of keeping it 100% original, i like that no matter what, even if i give them pieces of furniture and new clothes and change their catchphrases, they’ll always have something that’s completely special and unique to them because no other villager’s house will look exactly like theirs. when i go in there and look at the stuff they’ve chosen to use—even stuff i gifted them since it means they liked it enough to use it!—it tells me about their character and what they like.

so yeah, your first jock/uchi/lazy/peppy/normal having a generic basic interior that matches literally everyone else’s first 5 villagers and which they will never upgrade to their real one majorly kills that for me, especially since wallpapers and flooring are unchangable  i still loved aurora and puddles when i had them as part of my first 5 but it made me sad knowing they could’ve had houses that were special to only them and instead had carbon copies of my friends’ normals and peppies. it was like they all just went and bought pre-furnished houses and left everything they owned behind. which maybe was the intention since you craft stuff for the lazy/normal/peppy but it still makes me sad and if anything, you only craft them 3 interior items—they could’ve brought some of their own stuff!


----------



## Rubombee (May 5, 2020)

I've already decided to try to find someone who would be willingly to TT for me when Cherry asks me to move, so that they can hopefully TT until she wants to move again so they could get her in boxes when I still have her plot…

Although I think I'll also be keeping Erik as well as his starter lazy house, because I think it feels so much more comfortable than the ice-themed one he has as his "real" one!


----------



## Campy (May 5, 2020)

So just to clarify: when one of your first 5 villagers with their basic houses moves out, will they have their intended house on the island they move to?


----------



## Altarium (May 5, 2020)

moonchu said:


> i think i tried gifting skye a cute bed, but she didn't replace it. she hasn't exchanged much though, except display her sunglasses and put out a cute closet. i kinda feel like beds are one of their "core" items, so i haven't tried very hard. i'll try again with maybe a smaller one with someone else and lyk if anything happens haha


Gift her the wooden bed customized to have white wood and a blue sheet! It's the one she has in her original house, and she will display it as it's the same that comes with the starter normal house but in a different color! When I get the DIY for the wooden table I'm sending her one customized to be the same way, as she also has that in her original house. Luckily the light blue wallpaper kinda fits her, lol



Campy said:


> So just to clarify: when one of your first 5 villagers with their basic houses moves out, will they have their intended house on the island they move to?


Yes they will! They will have their intended original houses


----------



## N a t (May 5, 2020)

The only thing I've been able to do is swap the colors on certain items. Fuchsia was a starter and has the wooden block furniture starter house in my town. I hate the kiddie colors that she had, so I would give her the exact same furniture she already had except I made it all pastel to match her better and so far she has replaced a bunch of the kiddie colored stuff with pastel and even added a few items to her house like a sofa and a lamp. She has yet to swap out her wall clock for me though and I feel as though maybe she never will but she has all pastel block furniture now. I don't know that she would up and replace them with a different furniture item entirely but you can at least maybe color swap and add new stuff next to the old stuff like I did.


----------



## tonkuri (May 5, 2020)

i notice the villagers seem to like switching their houses around sometimes; i gave raymond a few things to put on his desk and everytime i go in they've changed places, hes removed one thing or added one thing back, etc.
i also found that usually if they have no music in their homes, its easier to get them to use it by giving them a 1x1 player like a tape deck rather than something bigger. i gave raymond a big music player and he didn't use it, but then gave him, zucker and genji tape decks and they all were using it the next day


----------



## futuristicsalad (May 5, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Sadly I don’t have a solution for you because we’re both TTers. It seems you’ll either have to make an exception for this and TT back to the real date once you’re done (which will keep your friendship with your villagers as they won’t notice you were gone as long as you don’t talk to them while TTing). You can also, if one of you is willing to make an exception, do one of the following things:
> - When Mac is in boxes, your boyfriend can keep TTing back to another hour on the same day until you have an empty plot. This will keep him in boxes as long as needed without having to go ahead to a new day
> - Or, you can keep TTing back to another hour on the same day that you have an empty plot to ensure that nobody moves into it until your boyfriend has Mac in boxes.
> Unfortunately if you’re completely set against TTing then I don’t think there’s any way to influence this sort of thing. Villagers move when they move, who’s chosen to ask to move is random, and the rate for how frequently they ask seems to be fairly low compared to NL and you can’t stop random villagers from filling your empty plot
> ...


Ahh yeah that’s what I figured. We’ll see what we can do. It’ll be a while until I think about it because a villager just moved into my island. Regardless, thanks for your help and tips! I appreciate it


----------



## starlightsong (May 5, 2020)

futuristicsalad said:


> Ahh yeah that’s what I figured. We’ll see what we can do. It’ll be a while until I think about it because a villager just moved into my island. Regardless, thanks for your help and tips! I appreciate it


no problem! i did just think of one thing, though: do either of you have amiibo cards? you need an empty plot, and your boyfriend needs mac to be in boxes, right? if you have any amiibo cards your boyfriend can use, he can force mac into boxes that way whenever he wants by telling the amiibo villager that mac wants to move. this should be safe since all the glitches surrounding amiibo seem to have been fixed. you’d also need to keep in mind, though, that before an amiibo villager will move onto your island you must invite them to the campsite on 3 separate days. edit: should also add that the 3 days don’t need to be all in a row, just any 3 days at all! that should make things way easier to coordinate if you go with amiibo cards.


----------



## futuristicsalad (May 5, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> no problem! i did just think of one thing, though: do either of you have amiibo cards? you need an empty plot, and your boyfriend needs mac to be in boxes, right? if you have any amiibo cards your boyfriend can use, he can force mac into boxes that way whenever he wants by telling the amiibo villager that mac wants to move. this should be safe since all the glitches surrounding amiibo seem to have been fixed. you’d also need to keep in mind, though, that before an amiibo villager will move onto your island you must invite them to the campsite on 3 separate days. edit: should also add that the 3 days don’t need to be all in a row, just any 3 days at all! that should make things way easier to coordinate if you go with amiibo cards.


Sadly neither of us have amiibo cards of villagers that can be residents in NH... we have spoofs of the Sanrio set, but none of those villagers can be invited into the campsite. I am hoping to get my hands on some somehow because if I can pull it off and the amiibo make it easier, I eventually (getting back to the subject of this thread), would like to see if I can do that with Filbert eventually because his house is the starter lazy house AND it’s looking hodgepodge-y with all of the stuff I’ve been giving him because I’ve been spoiling my villagers with gifts. And his pear bed looks kind of uncomfortable to sleep in haha


----------



## Sheando (May 5, 2020)

ACCRT said:


> I'm thankful to having Bam as my starter villager, love the basic house with blue paintings much more than his own. But the only thing I hate is he never remove the sleeping bag!!! Never!!! I gave him a bed and he then has two beds. I gifted him the kitchen and he replace the bed with kitchen. I gave him the Foosball table and yeah the kitchen is gone. Kitchen again and Foosball table disappear....
> 
> The only thing remain unchanged is the sleeping bag which is so uncoordinate with the whole room.
> View attachment 253269View attachment 253270View attachment 253271View attachment 253272



Wait, so your starting jock changed his wallpaper? I would be SO happy if Antonio would just paint his walls any color or put up any wallpaper at all. I like giving gifts to my villagers and I'm not uptight about whether or not they keep their "original" houses (I don't mind that Sydney and Benedict have generic houses, since they still have regular furniture and look reasonably like homes), but man, it is depressing when one of my villagers lives in an empty white box with a white table and a sleeping bag on the bare white floor!


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 5, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> oh that’s awesome to know that they can replace their beds, then! thank you! i must’ve just gotten unlucky with chief and teddy ending up with 2 beds haha. if you’d like the exact bed that he has in his default house i can gift you one, or other items his default house has since i have most of not all of them. the bed you used looks cute, though!


hi tnx! im looking for the blue refrigerator if you have it will be amazing to catalog it or to buy from you.
i almost got all of his items (today i got the blue cute diy desk) and i know its not the exact bed he has but i really like those stripes pattern - they match his pajamas and its blue so im' ok with it  i also made him a simple desk with a nice blue grid pattern on it, i will update if he changed it tmrw.
still optimistic about making him hang stuff that are not cloths on his or give him a nice carpet (it can be a real game changer for his house design if it works)

i also need this in blue if somone has - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





huh and i just found out the diy desk i got him is a different shade of blue


----------



## starlightsong (May 5, 2020)

icecreamcheese said:


> hi tnx! im looking for the cute blue closet if you have it will be amazing to catalog it or to buy from you.
> i almost got all of his items (today i got the blue cute diy desk) and i know its not the exact bed he has but i really like those stripes pattern - they match his pajamas and its blue so im' ok with it  i also made him a simple desk with a nice blue grid pattern on it, i will update if he changed it tmrw.
> still optimistic about making him hang stuff that are not cloths on his or give him a nice carpet (it can be a real game changer for his house design)


i do have that and can let you catalogue it for free! if you don't mind me coming to your island you can DM me a dodo code, but if you'd prefer to come by mine let me know. also, best of luck getting them to use the wall-hanging items and carpets! i still haven't been able to myself and it's kinda frustrating lol


----------



## 0orchid (May 5, 2020)

My only starter house villager left is Apple. I love her so much but I hope she asks me to move so I can get her back in her original house later!


----------



## ScaryGhosts (May 5, 2020)

Wait wait wait, villagers will use wallpaper and flooring you give them now?


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 6, 2020)

ScaryGhosts said:


> Wait wait wait, villagers will use wallpaper and flooring you give them now?


Nope. Were still searching for a solution


----------



## Rio_ (May 6, 2020)

Thank you everyone in this thread for sharing your findings about villager furniture!!! I tried looking for this information last week but had trouble finding it ;^;

I've been trying to fix up Annalisa and Renee's houses (For Truffles I really like the default Peppy house so I just gift her small items once and a while and For Stinky I'll eventually let him go so I've just been giving him fun, random stuff) 

Renee has been much easier to work with than Annalisa so far. I've gotten her to replace everything except for the block stereo and wall clock. I'm hoping that I can get her to replace the clock with a K.K. album after reading here that they can hang them up! Have had no luck with other wall items yet  My problem is I have no clue what I actually want to put in her house so it's just a random mish mash right now lol

I've had to fight Annalisa to display the things I give her and she's only replaced a couple items so far @.@ I've tried many times to have her replace her table with a kotatsu, but none have worked so maybe it doesn't count as a table  But other items I know should be able to be displayed aren't and it's very annoying! It's made all the worse by finding out that her original house is absolutely gorgeous  I'm so salty that I might even let her go if she asks even though I wanted to keep her


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 6, 2020)

hey guys - latest update - yesterday i sent punchy a new desk and a blue gas range - today i sent him a carpet and something to hang - will update


----------



## mollyduck (May 6, 2020)

chibski said:


> THE LAZY VILLAGER STARTING HOUSE IS THE UGLIEST THING EVER AND IT UPSETS ME EVERY TIME I WALK INTO REX'S HOUSE I don't even know what his actual house is supposed to look like but I swear it has to be better than DIRT FLOORING.



Rex's my starter lazy too! If it's any consolation I don't think his real house is much of an improvement.... (Sorry for the poor quality)


----------



## ACCRT (May 6, 2020)

Sheando said:


> Wait, so your starting jock changed his wallpaper? I would be SO happy if Antonio would just paint his walls any color or put up any wallpaper at all. I like giving gifts to my villagers and I'm not uptight about whether or not they keep their "original" houses (I don't mind that Sydney and Benedict have generic houses, since they still have regular furniture and look reasonably like homes), but man, it is depressing when one of my villagers lives in an empty white box with a white table and a sleeping bag on the bare white floor!


I suppose some villager's theme is not white so they have changed the wall paper themselves sometime. I did not gift Bam any wallpaper but suddenly one day he changed his. But it's long time ago so if Antonio still hasn't changed his wallpaper then most likely the theme of him is white.

I guess the color of wallpaper is related to the table color?

Here's a pic when I step into Bam's house the first several days he move from a tent to house.


----------



## Sheando (May 6, 2020)

ACCRT said:


> I suppose some villager's theme is not white so they have changed the wall paper themselves sometime. I did not gift Bam any wallpaper but suddenly one day he changed his. But it's long time ago so if Antonio still hasn't changed his wallpaper then most likely the theme of him is white.
> 
> I guess the color of wallpaper is related to the table color?
> 
> ...



Oh, thanks! Man, that’s disappointing. Antonio does have a white table. But his walls are still the same white wood as the floor, not even a more “normal” white wall. Maybe someday, I guess.


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 6, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> There is no way. You'll have to kick him and then reinvite him unfortunately





MayorAri said:


> So far, the only upgrade is to move them out and bring them back. I have Dom as my starter and I am hoping to kick him out as he is broke. I gave him a protein shaker bottle and he just keeps moving it back and forth in his bare af home. its actually hilarious


for the people who say "just kick them out and then invite them back" I have a question- *Do you have to do the same 16 villager cycle thing like in NL? And do they remember you?*



I'm also on a quest to beautify my starting villager's houses, especially Diva's who will be a permanent resident on my island. I love her so much but her house is so ugly...I am going to try to pick out cool furnature and gift it to her and pray she uses it. I want to give her a hot tub like she has in NL, but I'm not that daring yet considering they are over 100K bells.....


----------



## moonchu (May 6, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> for the people who say "just kick them out and then invite them back" I have a question- *Do you have to do the same 16 villager cycle thing like in NL? And do they remember you?*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also on a quest to beautify my starting villager's houses, especially Diva's who will be a permanent resident on my island. I love her so much but her house is so ugly...I am going to try to pick out cool furnature and gift it to her and pray she uses it. I want to give her a hot tub like she has in NL, but I'm not that daring yet considering they are over 100K bells.....



they don't remember you, but the 16 villager cycle thing from nl is no longer in this game - so you can just invite them back.


----------



## chibski (May 6, 2020)

mollyduck said:


> Rex's my starter lazy too! If it's any consolation I don't think his real house is much of an improvement.... (Sorry for the poor quality)
> 
> View attachment 254026


HAHA you're definitely right - I can see I'm not missing much. But even still, at least here he has nice walls and uh, I guess the fire pit is cool? Maybe I just hate the dirt floors so much that it's clouded my judgment


----------



## starlightsong (May 6, 2020)

moonchu said:


> they don't remember you, but the 16 villager cycle thing from nl is no longer in this game - so you can just invite them back.


Actually if you give them to someone and that person gives them back they do have special dialogue indicating they remember you--I did it with Reneigh to fix her house, and I even talked to a villager I had voided who ended up a friend's island and he said he didn't expect to see anyone he knew around here. The strange thing, though, is that Reneigh did introduce herself to a new player character on my island as someone who moved here from my friend, so I guess their memory doesn't go back far enough to know where they first started, but I'm able to ignore that myself! If you amiibo them in then they act like they've completely never met you, though.


----------



## moonchu (May 6, 2020)

oh yeah, i think i do recall reading that somewhere. that's pretty cute.


----------



## JKDOS (May 7, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> *Do you have to do the same 16 villager cycle thing like in NL? And do they remember you?*



I don't know about all that, I'm not talking about RNG move ins, but rather obtaining the villager by adopting from someone else, or using an amiibo.


----------



## Orieii (May 7, 2020)

I’m seriously thankful that my Zucker and Coco have the default homes, because I really dislike their original houses tbh  The default lazy and normal house interior fits their aesthetic perfectly


----------



## lieryl (May 7, 2020)

wait i didn’t know your first three move ins had different houses?? sherb’s original house is much cuter than his starting T^T


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 7, 2020)

Hey guys this is the most far I’ve gotten, i kinda like it, he has some items from canon house and some that are just blue that i liked, kinda happy,
it came out nice  
What do you think?


----------



## JKDOS (May 7, 2020)

icecreamcheese said:


> Hey guys this is the most far I’ve gotten, i kinda like it, he has some items from canon house and some that are just blue that i liked, kinda happy,
> it came out nice
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 254469



If only we could get them to use different flooring and wallpaper


----------



## Gingerbeard (Oct 3, 2021)

I gifted my 2 original villagers beds and they still choose to sleep in sleeping bags on the floor.


----------



## Imbri (Oct 3, 2021)

So, a year and a half in, Flora is the only one still in a starter house. But I've gifted her with replacements and it does look cute. Her furniture is still the wooden block, but it's pastel - except the stereo. For some reason, she won't swap that. I also gave her the pink loft bed and a pink diner chair. A few accessories scattered around and it's a nice place to visit.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 3, 2021)

Gingerbeard said:


> I gifted my 2 original villagers beds and they still choose to sleep in sleeping bags on the floor.


It took me about 10 times of gifting Agnes (my original villager) a bed before she used it! 

At one point, she had the loft bed with desk _and_ a sleeping bag! It was about finding the right bed for her I think? Her favourite colours are white and pink, so I got her the Simple Bed in white, with the pink fabric design, and she replaced her sleeping bag with that! 🛏

Maybe you could try something like that?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 3, 2021)

I don't really like them, I mean I found out when I had Skye back on my old island before it was deleted that she a much better interior than the one she was given back when I was still making the island and she was one of the 3 starter villagers when I had to build the 3 homes. So I had to move her out and when I found her again she had a new interior. So the one thing about starter villager homes that sucks is that you need to let them leave your island and if you find them again on random campsite visits or nook mile islands then they will have their original interior and no longer the starter interior.


----------



## Gingerbeard (Oct 3, 2021)

S.J. said:


> It took me about 10 times of gifting Agnes (my original villager) a bed before she used it!
> 
> At one point, she had the loft bed with desk _and_ a sleeping bag! It was about finding the right bed for her I think? Her favourite colours are white and pink, so I got her the Simple Bed in white, with the pink fabric design, and she replaced her sleeping bag with that! 🛏
> 
> Maybe you could try something like that?



Thanks. I've got Bam and Phoebe as my original villagers, and I'm trying to make their houses not suck, so I've been giving them both various furniture every day. I also made a simple bed for Bam. Blue frame to match everything else in his house, and a fabric pattern sheets I thought he would like, but he's still in the sleeping bag.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 3, 2021)

Gingerbeard said:


> Thanks. I've got Bam and Phoebe as my original villagers, and I'm trying to make their houses not suck, so I've been giving them both various furniture every day. I also made a simple bed for Bam. Blue frame to match everything else in his house, and a fabric pattern sheets I thought he would like, but he's still in the sleeping bag.


Phoebe is amazing; it’s a shame you don’t have her intended house!

It looks like in ACNH, Bam’s favourite colours are green and brown, and Phoebe’s are red and black. They’re probably going to prefer their favourite colours. If you want to get rid of the sleeping bag when gifting them beds, the size of the bed also needs to equal the size of the sleeping bag, i.e. 1x2 squares.

I personally think the crafted furniture works better, but that’s only from my own experience.

For Bam, you could try the Wooden Simple Bed, in Dark Wood (Brown) with the green pattern. If Bam doesn’t like that, you could try the wooden block bed, then the ironwood bed. Those beds don’t have his favourite colours, but I’ve read that the villagers can have a preference over the type of bed (I don’t know if that’s true).

For Phoebe, none of the crafted beds have her colour scheme, so you could just try one wooden simple bed (probably in black), then one block bed, and see if either works. I know in her original house she has a red camping cot. I haven’t had much luck with gifting the starters non-crafted beds, but it’s worth a try.

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Gingerbeard (Oct 3, 2021)

S.J. said:


> Phoebe is amazing; it’s a shame you don’t have her intended house!
> 
> It looks like in ACNH, Bam’s favourite colours are green and brown, and Phoebe’s are red and black. They’re probably going to prefer their favourite colours. If you want to get rid of the sleeping bag when gifting them beds, the size of the bed also needs to equal the size of the sleeping bag, i.e. 1x2 squares.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips, I'll try that. Yeah Phoebe's intended house is pretty cool. Sadly, she's stuck with the wooden block furniture.


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 3, 2021)

I just gave up one of my starter villagers, Curly, in order to get his actual interior.  The previous one wasn’t bad, but I think it is time to freshen him up a bit.  Luckily, I am waiting on getting his amiibo, so I won’t have to cycle through campsite or mystery island visits to find him.

That said, I have Puddles and Aurora in starter houses that I love much more than their defaults.  Although Aurora’s Frozen pad is cool, her starter “normal” interior strikes me as more fitting her personality.  As for Puddles, I probably would have gotten rid of her by now if she started with her default and not the starter peppy home that I got her with.  Puddles was already a tough sell initially for me, but she warmed up to me and I did like her starter house.  Her default though?  That is ugly as sin!


----------



## Bilaz (Oct 4, 2021)

I really like having my Erik in his starter home, it’s a cozy cabin!


----------



## Felix Felicis (Oct 4, 2021)

By starting my island again, I chose villagers that I didn't like to exchange them afterwards with dreamies (Canberra for example). That way, I wouldn't have the hideous interior of their basic house.


----------



## Stikki (Oct 4, 2021)

I've had Shari since day 1 and her interior has always been that basic one. However, I gave her bunk beds, a table and various other items and her house looks like an old loft apartment these days, which I quite like.


----------



## amylsp (Oct 4, 2021)

Megan is my only current villager with a starter house. It's always been ok, but once I saw her regular house with the bee keeper theme I can't stop hating her house now, lol. I've given her a few of the bee themed items, but without the wallpaper and floor, it kinda sucks.


----------



## Tindre (Oct 4, 2021)

I have Katt in her starter house and its so cute and homey. She was one of the two starter villagers and since her real house looks so cold and sad I want to keep her becauae I can't have her back in the starter house again.


----------



## Mutti (Oct 5, 2021)

I was suprised how different some villagers houses had changed when they moved to my island compared to other games before New Horizons. My pet peeve is the original villagers have a sleeping bag within their home and it cant be moved!


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 5, 2021)

Thom96 said:


> I was suprised how different some villagers houses had changed when they moved to my island compared to other games before New Horizons. My pet peeve is the original villagers have a sleeping bag within their home and it cant be moved!


I had to kick out Phoebe early on because she would not give up her sleeping bag, no matter how many beds and other items I gifted her.


----------



## Orius (Oct 5, 2021)

And that's why I'm glad Amiibo cards still exist. Goodbye Hamlet and Frita, for you'll soon be replaced. 

I'm actually kinda glad my starting villagers aren't villagers I'm particularly fond of, or it would be hard to get rid of them on an emotional level.


----------



## Gingerbeard (Oct 6, 2021)

I finally got Bam to switch his sleeping bag for a bed! Thanks all for the help!


----------

